# Separation?



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

I have two female rats, I'd guess around a year and a half old. Their names are Riff and Raff. They've lived together for a long time. At one point, they lived with three others rats in a cage barely big enough for two. As a result, Riff became very territorial about food.

They've lived with me for about six months in a nice, big cage. There's only one problem. Riff attacks Raff at feeding time and any time they're eating. As a result, Raff is covered in bites (about five). They cuddle and sleep together all the time though. Is it best to separate them? Common sense is telling me yes, but I figured I'd ask and make sure.

Thank you.


----------



## cakemix (Feb 19, 2011)

What about separate eating areas? If the only time they fight is during feeding then there has to be something that can be done????Remy and Murphy steal each others food but never fight.


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

They fight at night too, I wake up sometimes because Riff is squeaking. Anytime either one of them is eating, they fight.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I also agree on separate feeding areas/times. You might have to let each one have out of cage time separately and let one eat while the other is out. Since eating time is the only time they fight I would not separate them permanently, but as mentioned just during eating time,


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

It might be wise not to let either rat eat where they live so one does not resent the other. 
A friend suggests:

"I WOULD separate at meal times and if girls are peaceful with blocks, leave blocks. If no, then separate at ALL meals!!!
One is in the HABIT of injuring the other one now.
:-(
Very bad and stressful for both, worse for injured baby who can NOT eat in peace."

She adds:
"If I had to I WOULD have 3 cages, one for living together and NO FOOD. Two for separate and private dining!

End of problem."

She is [email protected] and has a ratty way of seeing things.

Thank you,
[email protected]


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

Will they be okay with scheduled feeding times instead of a set amount freely available at all times? I can separate them for feeding, that's not a problem, I just don't want my babies to go hungry... although they are pretty fat... ;D


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

I would weigh them once a week to ensure that their food intake is not causing more than 1% weight loss per week. If they were not fatty ratties, you would aim to feed enough so there is no unintended weight loss per week.

I assume I have your permission to continue a dialogue with [email protected] on this topic. Thank you! [email protected]


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes, of course you have my permission. I will try this and see if it helps.


----------



## renegaderob18 (Apr 7, 2011)

I would separate them at feeding and give it some time and then try slowly feeding them together to see if maybe after they get readjusted that they start eating together.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

This sounds like my Chilee.
He steals food from ALL his brothers at feeding times.

Heres what I found to do:

Put two bowls of food in the cage. One on one level, the other on another.


----------

